# Life Under Water - My blog



## Centromochlus

Caton + blog = Awesomeness.


----------



## Danh Vu

Sounds cool. Good luck with the blog


----------



## Da Plant Man

AzFishKid said:


> Caton + blog = Awesomeness.


Wait...I needed a blog to be awesome? :eek5:

Yeah, I hope I can get some cool things on there.


----------



## Eden Marel

I will follow your blog, in fact I'm first, yay I win.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Yay! Now I HAVE to update it, because all my previous blogs have only one post and nobody even looked at it. 

-Caton

Sent from my iPod touch using tapatalk.


----------



## geranie

roud: following


----------



## Da Plant Man

geranie said:


> roud: following



Woot!


----------



## weluvbettas

Good blog !  I liked reading your life story!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Thank you! I could give you the full run-down with a 5 page auto-biography...but I didn't want to find that file. Basically is how when we lived in Alaska, we were the only whites there and the Eskimo's (sounds cliche I know...) didn't like us, and the teacher before my dad was there was speared....so we left in a hurry because we were advised by the sheriff that they were conspiring something.


----------



## Pri

Good start. Like your blog. Keep it up..


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Eden Marel

Caton said:


> Yay! Now I HAVE to update it, because all my previous blogs have only one post and nobody even looked at it.
> 
> -Caton
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using tapatalk.


Ohh yea lol. You better, but I get your feeling! Lots of my post are also one post blog or just a few entries. Maybe I should also start up my own blog too...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Pri said:


> Keep it up..



Hopefully I will, just be sure to remind mind me every now and then :thumbsdow


----------



## Pri

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Pri
> Keep it up..
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will, just be sure to remind mind me every now and then



Who need to remind you?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Everybody  Because unless I get a little push you will find I will start to not post.


----------



## Eden Marel

Ok, well you didn't post today.


----------



## Pri

> Everybody Because unless I get a little push you will find I will start to not post.


You'll need to find some fans to motivate you posting on YOUR OWN blog!



> following


I'll be following it too...

2 fans up to now...and I'm sure the fan club will grow larger rapidly...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Haha, I said in the post it will be a weekly, bi-weekly thing. Once I get my light and the algae in my tanks goes away (should be next week) I will get my tank journals up.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Following!

I agree that it was cool reading your story. I wish I could have posted something like that, but my parents would not let me. (Internet safety, you know!)

What is weird is that we are not to different from each other. Same age. Same "school". Have siblings. Low income families (my dad is a teacher (and pastor) as well!). And we both have blogs about fish and plants.

Make sure to add a link to your signature!


----------



## Da Plant Man

JakeJ said:


> Following!
> 
> I agree that it was cool reading your story. I wish I could have posted something like that, but my parents would not let me. (Internet safety, you know!)
> 
> What is weird is that we are not to different from each other. Same age. Same "school". Have siblings. Low income families (my dad is a teacher (and pastor) as well!). And we both have blogs about fish and plants.
> 
> Make sure to add a link to your signature!


If only you were a girl... :hihi: :tongue:


As far as internet safety, I did not post where I lived, as far as I am concerned, if people can't find you, you're good.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Caton said:


> If only you were a girl... :hihi: :tongue:
> 
> 
> As far as internet safety, I did not post where I lived, as far as I am concerned, if people can't find you, you're good.


I do not know what to say about that... I will just ignore it. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Plant Man

On that note, I will post a update tomorrow about my review on the light I am getting.


----------



## Centromochlus

Caton said:


> Wait...I needed a blog to be awesome? :eek5:
> 
> Yeah, I hope I can get some cool things on there.


Well yeahhh.
:tongue:


----------



## Da Plant Man

New post! I wanted to mess around with photo's and write...so I wrote a short thing on RCS with stuff that most of you know.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Good post on the RCS! What light fixture are you getting? The Odyssea?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Nah, I am getting a current USA from big al's. It was only like $70


----------



## RipariumGuy

Ah, cool. I knew that you where looking at the Odyssea fixture, but wasn't sure if you took the plunge.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Haha, I didn't. I found out that it comes with marine lights, not plant lights, so in the end, to replace the bulbs, it would cost the same as a current USA or maybe even a fishneedit.


----------



## Momotaro

> Caton + blog = Awesomeness.


No it does not equal awesomeness.

Caton + blog about waffle eating kittens = Awesomeness.

Until I see such, there is no awesomeness, and it should not even be implied.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Momotaro said:


> No it does not equal awesomeness.
> 
> Caton + blog about waffle eating kittens = Awesomeness.
> 
> Until I see such, there is no awesomeness, and it should not even be implied.


Agreed. I will make a post about my cat eatting waffles.


----------



## Momotaro

Then you will have achieved awesomeness.


----------



## Da Plant Man

First I need to make waffles...That post will come sometime this week, or at least within a month.


----------



## zelilaa

Nice job kiddo! 
Followed :3
*edit: * Vat? You are only 14? You seem older. Shame! Lmao~ I'm 13


----------



## RipariumGuy

Ummm... Caton, it has been six days since your last post! I thought you didn't want to be like AzFishKid! :icon_smil


----------



## Da Plant Man

What should I post about?Its on the third post and I have writers block!

Maybe when I tear down my 20g I can write a post on how to clean sand, set-up a tank, transfer fish...you know...all the stuff most people know already :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

I think I need to make waffles though. Or at least photoshop some in with my cat.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Lets see.... A review of some equipment you own? A post about the importance of the water change? A post on different aquarium substrates that are good for a planted setup? (Ok, no the last one... Cuz I think I am going to use it!) Take a look at my blog, I almost always get writers block when I search for topics. It usually lifts after I find a good one/start writing though.


----------



## Cottagewitch

I've added it to my google reader


----------



## Da Plant Man

Yay! I love it when people add me. However. I need an Update


----------



## Da Plant Man

I hope I have achieved awesomeness...

http://lifeunderh2o.blogspot.com/2011/01/hello-world-how-about-i-do-what.html


----------



## Centromochlus

Most awesome blog post evarr!!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Yay!


----------



## Momotaro

Awesomeness has been achieved indeed!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Momotaro said:


> Awesomeness has been achieved indeed!


Awesome!


----------



## sewingalot

You sir, are truly obsessed with waffles.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Not really. I just wanted to achieve awesomeness in the eyes of Momotaro.


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Not really. I just wanted to achieve awesomeness in the eyes of Momotaro.


I've been trying to get in favor with him for years and you manage to in one post. I'm jealous. :redface:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Well at least someone is in his favor


----------



## sewingalot

Suck up. :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Insomniac...


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha! Good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Well...I am sick currently, so while I am here on the couch, bored with nothing to do but play with my fish tanks (WAIT!?!?!?! Do I have fish TB!?!?!?!?!) I might just have to write another post for my blog...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Oh, and Sewingalot, I slept for a solid 13 hours last night ...so...yeah...Just had to rub it in.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Da Plant Man

You know...I might just post a story about a gummy bear invasion:











How about I get on Sewingalot's good side by sending her a waffle or... maybe some plants


----------



## defiesexistence

DO IT! Edible awesomeness right there!

Wait, are those action figures on the other side?


----------



## RipariumGuy

Whoa... How many gummy bears is that? 1000?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Yes, those are those little green army men. Took about a pound or so of gummy bears, never really counted.


----------



## defiesexistence

So... who won? Gummy bears, by sheer masses? Or army-men, with impaling, plastic appendages?


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Oh, and Sewingalot, I slept for a solid 13 hours last night ...so...yeah...Just had to rub it in.:icon_mrgr


You stink. :icon_wink



Caton said:


> You know...I might just post a story about a gummy bear invasion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I get on Sewingalot's good side by sending her a waffle or... maybe some plants


Actually, those gummy bears would make me a friend for life. This chubby girl loves them. :tongue:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Believe it or not, I didn't eat any of the gummy bears, they all went in the trash. I would be happy to get another 5lb bag, do another "gummy bear madness" story and then send them all to you. It took me three hours to get that set-up, our table was sooooo sticky!

In the end, gummy worms came up out of the ground and ate everyone and then there was a hot summer day and all the gummy worms dried out... None survived.


----------



## sewingalot

Noooooooo!! Poor gummies! Funny about the worms. You do have a creative way with words. :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Okay, so I am thinking about moving over to wordpress, I like the layout better and it is easier to use.

Opinions? Should I move there? Would I get as much traffic?


----------



## RipariumGuy

Caton said:


> Okay, so I am thinking about moving over to wordpress, I like the layout better and it is easier to use.
> 
> Opinions? Should I move there? Would I get as much traffic?



Does this have to do with TPFB moving? :icon_smil

I would make the switch now. Do you know how much traffic you are getting per day? In the begining I would barely get 1-2. Now that I have about 40 posts, and have been around for a little bit, I get around 10+ a day.

If you plan on expanding at all, move now. Also, it is a good idea to post as much as possible over the first months of the life of your blog. More posts= more hits!


----------



## Cottagewitch

Caton said:


> Okay, so I am thinking about moving over to wordpress, I like the layout better and it is easier to use.
> 
> Opinions? Should I move there? Would I get as much traffic?


Can you put an RSS Feed on Wordpress? Because ALL the blogs I actually read I get through my Google Reader with an RSS feed.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I think it has a RSS feed, I am not sure though. If I were to move now I would take all three post's I have done already.


@[STRIKE]JakeJ[/STRIKE] RipariumGuy; No, it doesn't, I just got on hydrophyte's blog and I liked it. I already have the "lifeunderh2o.wordpress.com" and have used some of their posting features and I like it better. Still don't know if I should move...


----------



## RipariumGuy

Me wants another post!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Me thinks I am not cut out to blog...moving and all I have been pretty busy. However, I am working on a big post. Gunna take me a few days to complete it and I just started today.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Caton said:


> Me thinks I am not cut out to blog...moving and all I have been pretty busy. However, I am working on a big post. Gunna take me a few days to complete it and I just started today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert H

> I just wanted to achieve awesomeness in the eyes of Momotaro.


Thats no easy task indeed...

I signed up and now have a strange craving for waffles...


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Me thinks I am not cut out to blog...moving and all I have been pretty busy. However, I am working on a big post. Gunna take me a few days to complete it and I just started today.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! You are actually quite a talented writer.


----------



## Da Plant Man

My dad is a English teacher, and my mom is a speech therapist


----------



## sewingalot

That explains it.  So, you can't give up blogging. It's in your blood. I actually didn't like blogs, and I've grown to appreciate them by reading a few by fellow members.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I won't give up blogging, don't worry!

Be patient, Azfishkid and I are working a joint operation that will help all the nubs (aka me)


----------



## RipariumGuy

Caton said:


> I won't give up blogging, don't worry!
> 
> Be patient, Azfishkid and I are working a joint operation that will help all the nubs (aka me)


Joint operation? Very cool. :thumbsup:

I have thought of doing stuff like that before... Never tried it though.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I just posted something! Its not the EPIC post with the joint operation, but thats coming soon to a blog on TPT!


----------



## RipariumGuy

No Hawaii? I am sorry to hear that...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Its fine! I get a fish room...I can have a pond...I get to go skiing...Its all good!


----------



## Momotaro

An update? Finally!

There was an awful lot of chatter here and no updating. I was going to lock this thread until that blog was updated. 

Glad to see I don't have to shut it down!


----------



## RipariumGuy

Caton said:


> Its fine! I get a fish room...I can have a pond...I get to go skiing...Its all good!


:icon_eek: That makes up for it right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

Caton, do you want me to slap Momotaro around a bit for you? I'd totally do that, especially after making you a sad panda.  Looking forward to the joint venture. Sucks about the move, but YAY for the fishroom!!!


----------



## orchidman

good thing i didnt buy the flourite!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Wait...Did Momotaro delete my post about me being a sad panda? That lil'....

PLEASE SLAP HIM SEWINGALITTLE!

Yeah, I don't know if I should be glad I sold a lot of my stuff and I am no longer a pack rat or sad that I don't have heaters, filters and other things to get my fish room started...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Oohhhh...I posted about you making me a sad panda in the suggestion part of the forum...Your nice so I won't make anybody slap you...in fact...do you want some hygro 'tiger'???


----------



## orchidman

bahah! bribery! 

think of it this way- you can start new, and get the things you really want. instead of having old heaters youll replace eventually


----------



## Da Plant Man

I just bought these heaters last month, brand new, and the kind with a lifetime warranty. 

But yeah, I want my one good 'show tank' then I will work on my fish room/plant/bonsai/orchid room


----------



## orchidman

haha  sorry for ya! but hopefully you made enough money to buy new ones.

im so very envious of your new fish/plant room! im using my bedroom currently.... one tank set-up one ready to set up soon. 6, 4' t12s for my orchids and indoor bonsai. 

only draw back for us, is when we go to college...


----------



## Da Plant Man

COLLEGE? Psh, thats when you pay for a apartment and move all your plants and stuff there. Then get it all automated.


----------



## orchidman

ahh! now we're talkin!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Made another post. I absolutely don't like uploading photos to blogspot.


----------



## orchidman

i like reading blogs on blogspot way better than wordpress, if it helps your decision. is there a way to imbed pictures if they are hosted externally? via picasaweb or flicker?


----------



## Eden Marel

Aw no Hawaii  That must be disappointing.

I like blogspot too, but then agian I've been using blogspot for a while now.


----------



## Da Plant Man

orchidman said:


> is there a way to imbed pictures if they are hosted externally? via picasaweb or flicker?



That is what I am doing. Even if I re-size it on photobucket it doesn't work. 


I will keep trying blogspot but if it is still doing it in a month I am changing everything over to wordpress.


----------



## orchidman

before you embed over, there is an optiion ( at least on picasa) for size. ranging from 140-800 did you try choosing a smaller one?


----------



## Da Plant Man

orchidman said:


> before you embed over, there is an optiion ( at least on picasa) for size. ranging from 140-800 did you try choosing a smaller one?


Yup! I resized it as soon as I downloaded it and it still does comes out big :thumbsdow


----------



## orchidman

huh.. thats weird


----------



## Da Plant Man

Fixed most the pictures! I also gave my blog a new template that I like a whole lot better. 

The one picture that is giving me trouble is the Ammannia sp. 'bonsai'. I guess it might be because it sideways? I don't know...

When I changed the template it made the text smaller so I might have to fix that too. What do you think? Too hard to read or just right?


----------



## Da Plant Man

New game:

First one to tell me where I was on the home page gets a waffle.


----------



## Da Plant Man

No body? Somewhere on the home page it says: "Caton McCarty was here"

First one to find it gets a waffle!


----------



## RipariumGuy

Found it! Right under the images for all your followers. Now where is my waffle? :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Oohhhh...I posted about you making me a sad panda in the suggestion part of the forum...Your nice so I won't make anybody slap you...in fact...do you want some hygro 'tiger'???





orchidman said:


> bahah! bribery!
> 
> think of it this way- you can start new, and get the things you really want. instead of having old heaters youll replace eventually


Lol, you post so much you couldn't remember where you said the panda comment. 

Trying to buy brownie points? :hihi: Seriously, I'm not into hygros anymore. Too invasive. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> Lol, you post so much you couldn't remember where you said the panda comment.
> 
> Trying to buy brownie points? :hihi: Seriously, I'm not into hygros anymore. Too invasive. But thanks for the offer.


6.9 post's per day isn't THAT bad...is it? At least I am not like lauralee...:biggrin:


Maybe I can give you some hairgrass? HC? Glosso? WHAT DO YOU WANT!?!?!?!?!



Jake, please send me your address so I can send you one (1) waffle.


----------



## sewingalot

I want money and lots of it.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Whats your paypal?


----------



## sewingalot

Lol, Caton. Bribery works better with Momotaro. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> Lol, Caton. Bribery works better with Momotaro. :biggrin:


Too bad you don't want it. I was going to give you $300...oh well.


----------



## sewingalot

Now, I'm a sad panda.... :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> Now, I'm a sad panda.... :hihi:


Yeah...its okay, I will make my cracked 75g into a emersed plant set-up, then I can give you rare plants for you to torture!


----------



## RipariumGuy

Caton said:


> Yeah...its okay, I will make my cracked 75g into a emersed plant set-up, then I can give you rare plants for you to torture!


You are mean! Just cause Sewing' cannot keep plants alive like me doesn't mean you should make fun of her!


----------



## JamesHockey

you can stay in my garage during the summer and help me build my 10g (shrimp) rack and help me maintain my dozen or so tanks XD


i was serious BTW.....


----------



## Da Plant Man

RipariumGuy said:


> You are mean! Just cause Sewing' cannot keep plants alive like me doesn't mean you should make fun of her!



I was not insulting her ability to have a brown thumb, I was simply stating she might want to do some test's like she did before! 


James: Maybe I can visit this summer, I think I will be going to Ohio for a week or two, maybe I can go to Cleavland.


----------



## sewingalot

RipariumGuy said:


> You are mean! Just cause Sewing' cannot keep plants alive like me doesn't mean you should make fun of her!


BURN!!!!! For the record, I can grow plants, I just....um.......choose not to. :eek5: Good one, Jake. I give that a 10/10.



Caton said:


> I was not insulting her ability to have a brown thumb, I was simply stating she might want to do some test's like she did before!
> 
> 
> James: Maybe I can visit this summer, I think I will be going to Ohio for a week or two, maybe I can go to Cleavland.


Thanks for getting my back, Caton. For that, I'm sending YOU a waffle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Thanks! I will PM you my address.

Just letting you guys know that I got the domain name, so now its just lifeunderh2o.com instead of having the lame ".blogspot" at the end. So many more features too! It even gave me a email address with @lifeunderh2o.com at the end!


----------



## sewingalot

I'll keep an eye on that pm. The waffle may be a little stale/frozen by the time it gets to you. :hihi: Cool new domain name. What's the soil you are using for your emersed tank? I am totally in the process of setting one up.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Normal peat moss (spahgum) and some rootmedic caps. Really simple, and I just mist it twice a day (when I go to bed and when I wake up, since its next to my bed). I also have some redworms in there also, so any plants that die, they eat.


----------



## sewingalot

Everytime I tried sphagnum moss, it usually starts growing and chokes out the plants. I have such bad luck. :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Umm....how does it come back to life!?!? YOU HAVE MAGIC IN YOUR SOUL SEWINGALOT!


----------



## sewingalot

Probably seeds or something got caught in it. Do you want me to send you some live in the spring?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Caton said:


> 6.9 post's per day isn't THAT bad...is it? At least I am not like lauralee...:biggrin:


HEY NOW!!!!


I can't believe I just now found this thread...



Caton said:


> What should I post about?Its on the third post and I have writers block!


 
This so made me LOL!

You just wish you were me. You'd already be on page 28934574987534895! :icon_lol:


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> Probably seeds or something got caught in it. Do you want me to send you some live in the spring?



Yes I would! I think I could grow some as a top soil cover for my house plants 

I can pay for shipping, just let me know when to pay up 


@Lauralee

I can think of tons of things to write about, like how when I lived 100 miles away from the Arctic circle in Alaska when I was 4, we had to leave because our very lives were 'threatend' by the native Eskimos, they called us "gusuk" which means "not one of us". But I am sure you guys don't want to hear about that, or the time I lost my crutch off a cliff after I had knee surgery.


----------



## sewingalot

I'll let you know when it thaws out and starts growing again. Should be by the end of next month for sure.  It is pretty, I'd just always end up loosing my venus flytraps because it would grow over top of them.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Wow, it seems like a ricca for you :wink:

I want to get some kind of carnivorous plant in my emersed tank just because I have a problem with fruit flies.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Just found out my Ammannia sp 'bonsai' is flowering!


----------



## orchidman

where are the pics?


----------



## Da Plant Man

They are coming! Wait a few days for the the flower to be in full bloom. I am questioning if I have Ammannia sp 'bonsai' or Rotala indica...is there even a difference or is it just Azfishkid (I got it from him  ) trying to make it sound more rare?


----------



## orchidman

haha!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Another post. Please tell me which way you would like me to go with reasons. !


----------



## Eden Marel

Caton said:


> Another post. Please tell me which way you would like me to go with reasons. !


I tried to leave a comment but the comment box was cut off to where I couldn't enter the CAPTCHA thing, so I'll post it here:

What kind of birds? How well is the condition in the closet? I kept my bird temporary in a closet for only three days when I lived in my APT so I could take care of them while the rest of my family did something else. Unfortunately, he got sick and died while his sister got developed some sort of "cold" like illness.

I would say you have a couple things to consider with the birds as well. Depending on what kind too. Smells are a huge issue, and you have to buy them full spectrum lights and leave them on for 12 hours. We didn't have any and had no idea, so I guess that is one reason why they had been so unhealthy for so many years. And the vet bills are not cheap, at least double to triple the amount for a dog or cat.

Birds would be tons of fun though especially if you get a handfed one, but I would say it depends on the closet's environment and your budget when it comes to the birds before I enter a vote.


----------



## Da Plant Man

The closet is in pretty good condition. I would use full spectrum lights, the closet is next to a wall leading outside so I would get some ventilation vents for the smell, there would be a few live plants that I know are safe for birds. I was thinking love birds, nothing too fancy, however I want ones that fly easily (my rose-bellied conure can't fly), but are smart enough to stay at home. I would line the back walls with the plastic you put in bathrooms so that its a "simple" matter of spray and wipe when cleaning. I was thinking maybe a glass or acrylic door, but that might be too pricey. Would screening work, not stink up my room, and provide enough heat? In the winter it gets pretty cold in my room so I would have a heater on the either side at the bottom of the closet. I want to get maybe 15 baby birds (I just want one that can fly, and is smart enough to come back if it escapes.) and raise them by hand. For the ground, I was thinking if some how I could get grass growing? That way I have worms to eat the poo, the grass gets lots of ferts, and the birds can eat the grass (provided its safe for them). 

I have it all worked out in my head, but price is really what it boils down to.


----------



## Eden Marel

Caton said:


> The closet is in pretty good condition. I would use full spectrum lights, the closet is next to a wall leading outside so I would get some ventilation vents for the smell, there would be a few live plants that I know are safe for birds. I was thinking love birds, nothing too fancy, however I want ones that fly easily (my rose-bellied conure can't fly), but are smart enough to stay at home. I would line the back walls with the plastic you put in bathrooms so that its a "simple" matter of spray and wipe when cleaning. I was thinking maybe a glass or acrylic door, but that might be too pricey. Would screening work, not stink up my room, and provide enough heat? In the winter it gets pretty cold in my room so I would have a heater on the either side at the bottom of the closet. I want to get maybe 15 baby birds (I just want one that can fly, and is smart enough to come back if it escapes.) and raise them by hand. For the ground, I was thinking if some how I could get grass growing? That way I have worms to eat the poo, the grass gets lots of ferts, and the birds can eat the grass (provided its safe for them).
> 
> I have it all worked out in my head, but price is really what it boils down to.


Lovebirds are nice, our birds were Peach Faced Lovebirds. We got them as weaned chicks for free from my dad's friend. We only asked for two, but he gave us three and apparently there was a fourth one but it was born retarded or something. We were kids back then and knew nothing, and just read some books from the library...

My PFLB was named Peachy. He was the tamest of the three, but again we were kids and didn't acclimate them properly so they bite us a lot and do a lot of bad thing. I'm not even sure if he is a boy lol, I just call him a he. He and Lichee, the other "male" PFLB flew very well, to the point where my parents got pissed off and wanted to chop their wings off!! >:[ On the other hand Teemeemee, our "female" PFLB is horrible at flying and only flutters around. We hardly clipped their wngs, well... Teemeemee is the only one left alive...

Yea, you might want to do something about the cold winter time problem, Teemeemee is shivering like crazy everytime in it colder than 70*. She lives downstairs where the temp in the winter is somewhere between 55-65 so, my sister has to bring her up to her room where is is a minimum of at least 65... but still not enough very cold for the bird. We layer towels and give Tee nesting material and a happy hut. 

If you want a tame bird, it is best to start young and do it right the first time... not like how we did with ours. And start them on a proper diet too when young -___-, IF I could turn back time and retain the information I have to this day, I seriously would start all over with them and do it right. 

I'm not so sure about the grass, maybe like the pet grass (oat), but if the birds are pooping on them I don't think it is very safe for them to eat especially if somehow the birds contract a parasite and the poop is so full of bacteria. Or if they get a bad case of the runs or bloody poop.

I'm not sure what your budget is, but I would think about the Vet bills first for all 15 plus your conure... I spent like $60 just on a PHYSICAL Exam. $30 for stupid Baytril that did nothing and my bird ended up dying. Then I took Teemeemee to a different vet and that cost $70 for a physical exam, plus around the same for her Baytril, then the vet kept pushing stuff on me and I spent like over $120 on that. I had to take it out of my own savings cuz my parents don't believe in Vet Care for birds. And I had to do it behind their back, cuz I know they would put me down for "wasting money on just a bird". I just find that really expensive... and what the heck bloodwork for a bird takes 1 week to get done, while its like next day for dogs. Birds maybe a little more difficult but they sure have some nice blood to do differentials on, but still the price is just a little strange to me.

Looks like you have some experience with birds, so I would factor that into your decision.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I always thought of birds and the vet the same way I do with fish and the vet. Not that it shouldn't be done, its just that nobody does it. I think the nearest person would be an hour away (not too bad), and I might be wrong, in that case it is a 3 hour drive. What about a budgie (parakeet). I want around 10-15 birds, and I know if I keep more than one it will want to hang out more with its friends (that fine with me, however I do want to be able to hold it). I think two small heaters should heat up that space.


----------



## Eden Marel

Yea the vet thing, is similar to me and parents too... maybe not too bad without the routine checkup and what not, but if in an emergency and a bird get sick it is nice to plan ahead. Not just let them die, like my parents would do.

Try joining this forum, maybe they can give you further/better advice with the planning... but be forewarned though they are very knowledgeable bird owners they will probably interrogate you about your budget, the medical stuff and your ability to care for all of them...

http://forums.avianavenue.com/


Budgies are nice too, they can be affectionate, I know someone who had a few (but not 15 of them lol) and she managed to interact with all of them. Guess it just really depends on just playing with all of them when they are young and innocent. Hehe, this is exciting isn't it. I am wondering if you keep an odd number of birds, that there will be one that feels "out" and maybe you can form a special bond with that one.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I am a member at that forum. Its funny, I go on it and think if I had made an account or not, I didn't remember making one. I typed my username and password in and it turns out I had an account!

I will post on there soon, I am going to draw up some "plans" for it. This will most likely start in the spring, and finish in the fall, that way I do everything right, and I can save up for the good stuff. Whats nice though, is if I leave for a 'longer' period of time, they won't get lonely because they have a bunch of friends. I do want to keep live plants in their aviary though, but if not, I can always keep the plants somewhere else. 

Right now, I want a BTS (skink) but they aren't as "cuddly" as a pet bird. I think I would take out two each day and watch TV with them on my shoulder or something, that way most of them get to interact with me. I have no clue what the 'bird to cage ratio" is, so 15 might be to many, but if I can keep more, I will. I think the most expensive part is the door, or the birds themselves. Would it be better for me to find a breeder 5 hours away, or find a guy who just happened to have them spawn (erm...lay eggs...I am stuck on fish  ) and buy them from him?

I am going to post over at the forum.


----------



## sewingalot

username: caton
password: sewingalotandmomotarorulz


----------



## OverStocked

Closets are not good choices for keeping much of anything. Venting to the outside means it is going to heat up and cool down to near outside temps... not a good choice. 

THey are such enclosed spaces they have horrible circulation and would easily lead to respiratory problems. If you aren't willing to plop 200-300 bucks on a vet visit once a year per animal, I wouldn't go that route. They might not need a "check up" but you should expect them to have problems. Check ups are highly recommended.


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> username: caton
> password: sewingalotandmomotarorulz


Actually, its sewingalotismehhero


@overstocked

I will ask over at the avian forum, if they say no, then I am getting a blue tounged skink.


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Actually, its sewingalotismehhero
> 
> Haha
> 
> @overstocked
> 
> I will ask over at the avian forum, if they say no, then I am getting a blue tounged skink.


Why not get both? :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesHockey

Omg change his pass and don't tell him it sewingalotwhatever


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraleellbp

sewingalot said:


> Why not get both? :thumbsup:


Yeah IDK why Caton wants to make such decisions so complicated when the answer is so simple. 

And get a Crested Gecko, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Because I am limited by my parents. If I have no funding for it, it is never going to happen. 

If aviary doesn't work, the BTS is my fall back.


----------



## Centromochlus

over_stocked said:


> Closets are not good choices for keeping much of anything. Venting to the outside means it is going to heat up and cool down to near outside temps... not a good choice.
> 
> THey are such enclosed spaces they have horrible circulation and would easily lead to respiratory problems. If you aren't willing to plop 200-300 bucks on a vet visit once a year per animal, I wouldn't go that route. They might not need a "check up" but you should expect them to have problems. Check ups are highly recommended.


Sorry Caton... but i totally agree with this. Closets are for clothes, not pets... and especially not for birds.

I'd go for the BTS if i were you.


----------



## OverStocked

Caton said:


> Actually, its sewingalotismehhero
> 
> 
> @overstocked
> 
> I will ask over at the avian forum, if they say no, then I am getting a blue tounged skink.


I think your parents would halt you cutting vents into your house in a quick minute. It would only add to your problems, not reduce them.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Umm...BTS it is then.

They are "open" to it, however I got another idea that maybe if I were to vent to the attic, it wouldn't get so hot or cold, but thats just me day dreaming. I am going to get a BTS, but I need to know what is a good size cage? I have my 75g that is 24"Wx18"Hx48"L. Its mostly flat so I thought that would be a good size. If thats not good enough I am growing emersed plants in it, and I will build my own glass cage. 


@Azfishkid
I have had turkeys,chickens,ducks,geese, and my pet bird named Rosie in my closet, this closet's destiny is to house birds.


----------



## Eden Marel

Wow that must be one huge closet if you got turkey, chicken, ducks, geese and your conure in it!!! O___O 

Pics of your closet??? I'm having a hard time imagining it! The only time I see huge closets are when some show on TV is following some darn rich person and their mansion and their closet is like a totally different room with high tech closet accessories.


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Because I am limited by my parents. If I have no funding for it, it is never going to happen.
> 
> If aviary doesn't work, the BTS is my fall back.


K10, just tell them how much you guys saved by not moving. :hihi:


----------



## OverStocked

Caton said:


> @Azfishkid
> I have had turkeys,chickens,ducks,geese, and my pet bird named Rosie in my closet, this closet's destiny is to house birds.


I once kept an iguana in a 20g tank. Having done something Doesn't make it a good idea.... 

I'd get geckos!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Umm, I was telling Azfishkid of how this closet wasn't supposed to have birds in it. The birds I had in the closet wasn't all at once, nor were the birds full grown. They were kept in a aquarium until we could get them outside. 

Doesn't matter how much money we saved by not moving, we are now getting a pond and fence around our yard, fixing our patio, and getting lots of orchids, I really want a BTS, however I may decide later that I want a gecko so I will have to find another space for it.


----------



## Da Plant Man

The website now has advertisements for your enjoyment! Not only do you get to see pointless ad's, I make money! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## OverStocked

run less adds....LIke 1 or 2 text ads. Better yet, get a sponsor to pay you a small feel(or goods in exchange) for some ad space... ahem. 

Google adds are pretty tacky looking. 

2) reduce the number of posts that load on the front page. It is way to much. And to get some click through, try posting a big chuck of your post in the "more" box rather than all up front. This will make longer posts truncated till the reader clicks "more).


----------



## JamesHockey

Omg no update In almost a week


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

JamesHockey said:


> Omg no update In almost a week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



ITS COMING! :bounce:


Also, if you want to get a new tank journal, click on the ad's a bunch, that will help fund it


----------



## Da Plant Man

NEW POST! 

Be sure to click the ad's a couple times while you are there!


----------



## JamesHockey

Dude I so asked to buy the 404 first!

Are you putting both on the 40?

What's style will the 40 be?

Why such a small update? :hihi:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

> Dude I so asked to buy the 404 first!


But I got cash first 



> Are you putting both on the 40?


Maybe, I want a inline co2 reactor, and a inline heater, so I might use both, or I might just use a normal heater.



> What's style will the 40 be?


Well...I already have half the plants Azfishkid in the mail, and I plan to get more, so...Dutch collectoris



> Why such a small update?


Because I didn't know what to write about. I was going to write about how I hate people who steal your PayPal student card's number and use it to buy some recipe program, but I thought you didn't want to hear about that.


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> But I got cash first
> 
> 
> Maybe, I want a inline co2 reactor, and a inline heater, so I might use both, or I might just use a normal heater.
> 
> 
> Well...I already have half the plants Azfishkid in the mail, and I plan to get more, so...Dutch collectoris
> 
> 
> Because I didn't know what to write about. I was going to write about how I hate people who steal your PayPal student card's number and use it to buy some recipe program, but I thought you didn't want to hear about that.


Yes! Another collectoris dutch kid!


Were you local for the filter then?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

JamesHockey said:


> Yes! Another collectoris dutch kid!
> 
> 
> Were you local for the filter then?



My goal is to have more species than Azfishkid...IN A 40b!



Local as in the guy lives in Washington? Please, the nearest LFS is three hours away from me, I hardly ever do local business.


----------



## Centromochlus

Caton said:


> My goal is to have more species than Azfishkid...IN A 40b!.


Not gonna happen bro. 
You got your one free box o' plants from me!


----------



## JamesHockey

AzFishKid said:


> Not gonna happen bro.
> You got your one free box o' plants from me!


I get one? Right?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

AzFishKid said:


> Not gonna happen bro.
> You got your one free box o' plants from me!


I already have half of the plants you have on the way...from you. The rest I will find after asking around for a few months  Who knows, I might get Diodia cf. kuntzei or Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguaia' before you :bounce:



> I get one? Right?


Only if you are really nice to Philip, or promise to be his best friend.


----------



## sewingalot

Caton, I'll help you out. I'll even give you plants I know Philip doesn't have. :flick:


----------



## orchidman

Sheesh! I'll be Phillips best friend if it gets a plant package 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> Caton, I'll help you out. I'll even give you plants I know Philip doesn't have. :flick:


Erio's, Pellia and fissidens? I need those! :biggrin:




> Sheesh! I'll be Phillips best friend if it gets a plant package


Step one: Learn his favorite fish. If you can buy him 5 of these, your well on your way.

I won't say his favorite fishes name...But he wants to convert them to saltwater, make a giant version, a mini version, and breed them.


----------



## orchidman

would it be honeycomb catfish...*muahahahahahhah*


----------



## JamesHockey

i was going to say it


----------



## orchidman

You can pm me  haha


You can call me Bob


----------



## Centromochlus

Caton said:


> I already have half of the plants you have on the way...from you. The rest I will find after asking around for a few months  Who knows, I might get Diodia cf. kuntzei or Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguaia' before you :bounce:


HAHA you won't find them, trust me.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I know where to find them, I have to look for Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguaia' which is somewhere in the Araguaia River and the Diodai cf. kuntzei is native to Pantanal... VACATION HERE I COME!


----------



## sewingalot

Caton said:


> Erio's, Pellia and fissidens? I need those! :biggrin:


Once I dial in the co2 on the 15 gallon and can see inside the tank again, I'll send you some. Remind me in a month or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Plant Man

sewingalot said:


> Once I dial in the co2 on the 15 gallon and can see inside the tank again, I'll send you some. Remind me in a month or so. :thumbsup:




Your awesome sara!:icon_cool


----------



## Centromochlus

Caton, just face it-- you'll never have as many plants as me.


----------



## Da Plant Man

azfishkid said:


> caton, just face it-- you'll never have as many plants as me.


nevarr!!


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> nevarr!!


Yup that's what he said, nevar


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

Double negative = Positive


----------



## Da Plant Man

Just got my plant package today. Now I need to list out all the names so that I can print up name tags because I can't ID plants at all...


Acmella repens
Cardamine lyrat
Gratiola brevifolia
Hemigraphis sp 
Hygrophila pinnatifida :biggrin:
Hygrophilia sp 'araguaia'
Limnophila repens 'mini' 
Limnophilia aromatica
Limnophilia sp 'sulawesi'
Lindernia sp 'india' 
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia brenipes 
Ludwigia var inclinata 'cuba'
Ludwigia var inclinata 'pantanal'
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
Pogostemon yatabeanus (love this plants name)
Polygonum hydropiperoides
Polygonum kawagoeanum
Polygonum sp 'Sao Paulo'
Ranunculus inundatus
Rotala mexicana 'araguaia' 
Rotala mexicana 'goias'
Rotala mini 'type 1'


*THANKS PHILIP!*


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> Just got my plant package today. Now I need to list out all the names so that I can print up name tags because I can't ID plants at all...
> 
> 
> Acmella repens
> Cardamine lyrat
> Gratiola brevifolia
> Hemigraphis sp
> Hygrophila pinnatifida :biggrin:
> Hygrophilia sp 'araguaia'
> Limnophila repens 'mini'
> Limnophilia aromatica
> Limnophilia sp 'sulawesi'
> Lindernia sp 'india'
> Ludwigia arcuata
> Ludwigia brenipes
> Ludwigia var inclinata 'cuba'
> Ludwigia var inclinata 'pantanal'
> Pogostemon erectus
> Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
> Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
> Pogostemon yatabeanus (love this plants name)
> Polygonum hydropiperoides
> Polygonum kawagoeanum
> Polygonum sp 'Sao Paulo'
> Ranunculus inundatus
> Rotala mexicana 'araguaia'
> Rotala mexicana 'goias'
> Rotala mini 'type 1'
> 
> 
> *THANKS PHILIP!*


Dude can you line the names up instead of having them all bunched up


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

JamesHockey said:


> Dude can you line the names up instead of having them all bunched up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I spent like 30 minutes organizing it...its in alphabetical order...


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> I spent like 30 minutes organizing it...its in alphabetical order...


Must be my ipod


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

JamesHockey said:


> Must be my ipod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Most likely is. When you quoted it, it was all in order, from top down, and numbered. I had a dream about you BTW, not to sound creepy, but we met up in southern Ohio and you met my grandparents...


----------



## Centromochlus

Caton said:


> Most likely is. When you quoted it, it was all in order, from top down, and numbered. I had a dream about you BTW, not to sound creepy, but we met up in southern Ohio and you met my grandparents...


You might want to see a therapist about this Caton....  lol jk.

No problem-- hope you like the plants man. Grow them well so you can spread them around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

AzFishKid said:


> You might want to see a therapist about this Caton....  lol jk.
> 
> No problem-- hope you like the plants man. Grow them well so you can spread them around!



I will infect you all with collectoris!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA

And I don't need to see a therapist...I just need to get a 40g breeder already so I can get my fix :icon_mrgr


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> Most likely is. When you quoted it, it was all in order, from top down, and numbered. I had a dream about you BTW, not to sound creepy, but we met up in southern Ohio and you met my grandparents...


I had a nightmare that someone gave me negative feedback in ptrader 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

Picture:


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> Picture:


 

noooooooo


----------



## Da Plant Man

JamesHockey said:


> noooooooo


I am happy, I don't know why you are sad :biggrin:


----------



## JamesHockey

Caton said:


> I am happy, I don't know why you are sad :biggrin:


Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHockey

are you trying to be like phil and never updating????


----------

